# Corpsed Dollar Store Pumpkins



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, all!

It's been forever since I've posted here, but I'm back with my first how-to video. I found some cheesy carveable pumpkins at the Dollar Tree, and ended up corpsing them with spider webs and prop latex. Here's the link for Part 1 of the 2-part how-to. Enjoy!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

And here's Part 2. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, you sound a bit more relaxed on the second one. Easy to follow along too. 
Again another good example of taking something cheap and cheesey and turning it into a useable prop. 
A bit concerned about that outlet box thou.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL, yeah I should be spending time finishing up that wiring project. But, well, there's Halloweening to do!  Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, this is a very nice, Cheap way of doing these. I like it, and I subbed for the animal pelts


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Right on, thanks for checking it out! I'm hoping to do the animal pelts tomorrow night. Thanks for subscribing, too!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Man! How come the Dollar stores around me never have the good stuff?

Thanks for the tut, though! I've got some small plastic pumpkins leftover from last year to try it on.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I was actually shocked to find something this cool at a dollar store, so ended up picking up a few more before they disappear. I haven't looked for the pumpkins, but the Dollar Tree often sells their wares online in bulk. So you may be able to purchase online if you don't have a Dollar Tree nearby.

Thanks for subscribing, BTW. I subscribed to your channel also.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks great. I saw those at Daollar Tree and picked up one. Took it home and carved it to make sure they were indeed carvable. Went back to the store to pick up the rest and there were only 6 left. I want at least 50. I'll try online like you suggest. And I want to try your corpsing technique. Luckly I don't need them this year. You did a really good job explaining things. But, on the painting, did you use black just in the groves, and the over spray all with orange? I like how they turned out.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> ...Dollar Tree often sells their wares online in bulk....
> 
> Thanks for subscribing, BTW. I subscribed to your channel also.


Thanks, I'll check 'em out online.

Ummm...don't look for too many updates on my channel. I'm not really a video guy, so anything new is rare and far between. :rolleyeton:


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Scareme, to answer your question: I sprayed the whole thing black and then sprayed the whole thing with a coat of orange. I wasn't terribly careful with either, but did try and spray a decent amount of black inside to get rid of the white. But the wood stain takes care of the rest for the most part.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you Liam , I'll have to involve my kids with this too fun


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great tutorial! They turned out great!


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

No one commenting on the Costco beer?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hadn't noticed it until you pointed it out. Do you have enough to share with everyone?


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is great how people come up with these cheap and easy ideas. Thanks! Already picked up the pumpkins at Dollar Tree, just didn't know what to do with them. NOW I KNOW! Thanks again!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL, oh yeah there's plenty of Kirkland beer to go around! It's actually surprisingly good, and goes quite well with Halloweening activities. 

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------

